# Do you ever wonder about some of the books you read?



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

*This is something that happen a few years back, I wanted to share the story with you guys here:*

You ever read something about your reptile, and wonder where they get their information? Everything I've read about black spiny tail iguanas, says they are mean, do not get tame, and not good pets.
Well let me tell you a story: One day I was shopping at the local pet shop, I was picking up some things I needed for my pets, and I went by the live reptile department, there I seen a adult spiny tail iguana sitting in a 20 tall tank with a bowl of baby spinach. I went to the front of the store and asked the lady if she knew that spinach was not good to feed to reptiles, she said, thatÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s OK, that one back there is the devil. I thought about what she said and told her I wanted to look at him, she said, I'm not getting him out, he is way to mean. I walked back and looked at him, went back up front, and told her I wanted to buy him. Her reply was: Your crazy, I told her maybe so, but I still want him. I bought, him and took him home. There is no way I could leave him with her. At first she was right, but a week later he was eating out of my hand, climbing all over me, and just a wonderful pet to have around. Two weeks later, I went back to the pet shop with him on my shoulder. You should have seen the look the lady gave me when I walked in! All you needed was a feather to blow her over. She asked how did he get so tame? My reply was I'm a devil tamer, and just grinned.
With a slow gentle hand, and time, you too can tame a devil. He is one of the tamest reptiles I've had the pleasure to keep. I no longer own him, but the girl that got him from me still emails me from time, to time. She said he is the best pet she ever had.

These are some pics of him when he was in my care, they are old pictures, some of them are not real good, lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 20, 2007)

Awsome story bro I wish I was a devil taimer :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone want to design a "Devil tamer" t-shirt?? Maybe with a cartoon picture of a ferocious Iguana with huge dripping teeth!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Anyone want to design a "Devil tamer" t-shirt?? Maybe with a cartoon picture of a ferocious Iguana with huge dripping teeth!



Finally got moved in. Still having money problems. Hopefully my Photoshop License is still valid. I would love to design anything and everything for you guys. I'm gonna get back into the Photomanipulation trade on the side to help me with money.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 20, 2007)

:evil: Are you tryin to take my Job!!! :evil: or are you suggesting a pertnership? 8) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

COWHER said:


> :evil: Are you tryin to take my Job!!! :evil: or are you suggesting a pertnership? 8) :wink:



The latter of course. When I get home and get things fired up, I would love to work with anyone and everyone on anything. I've got the itch.

Bobby you truly are a hell of a herper. Breakin' down stereotypes and barriers. Power to you brother.


----------



## olympus (Nov 20, 2007)

What ever happened to good old illustrstions? I'm nasty with the pen.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 20, 2007)

How about a Tegu strong man or something like the Iguana character for the reptile cage company. A burly tegu superhero or a sexy teguett.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah I wonder all the time Bobby. I think it all depends on the credibility of the author. Some books just seem to make no sense. I should try and get some background info on the authors.


----------

